# Trigga



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Ya congrats Trigga You are the man!

wtf is this thread for ?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

if trigga is a mod someone has to die....


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Trigga a mod....:laugh:


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

so whats happening in here?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

congrats on whatever the hell you did


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

You da man lament


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i think lament and trig have some sort of covert **** operation going on literally behind our backs


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

nah lament is my niggga thats all


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

we got ****** hanging from the rafters up in here!



His Majesty said:


> i think lament and trig have some sort of covert **** operation going on literally behind our backs


ive seriously never even heard of you before. so know your role and shut your mouth.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Sorry guys but I will have to close this thread.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Trigga, congrats


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Mattones said:


> Sorry guys but I will have to close this thread.


you do that mister guppy breeder..


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Sorry guys but I will have to close this thread.


you do that mister guppy breeder..








[/quote]








Only if I had dem magical powers the hobbits have on here


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Trigga, rise from your grave! Team RIP has returned…


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

My guy


----------



## LdnErin (Dec 14, 2021)

lol, so what was this thread about again?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

LdnErin said:


> lol, so what was this thread about again?


not sure I ever really knew....


----------

